# Anyone have some "Projects in Metal" articles?



## ksierens (May 9, 2013)

I have a Craftsman 101.21200 6" x 18" metal lathe, and would like to find some of the articles related to Craftsman / Atlas 618 projects from the old "Projects in Metal" magazines.

Thanks in advance, Kurt


----------



## george (May 11, 2013)

I have 5 or 6 years of Projects in metal and the home shop machinist. there are several projects in them for Lathes one I made was a 5 C collet closure that fits on the 11 inch Chraftsman lathe I know there are other projects in there I would be happy to scan and send you some if you are still interested. The years are late 90's early 2000.happy Machining George


----------



## ksierens (May 12, 2013)

George, Thank you very much!  I found an index online, and here are some I am interested, I know some are earlier 90's but I included them just in case.





Automatic Carriage Stop for a 6' Atlas Lathe
BADGER, EDWARD
PiM Apr. 98 20




Modifications to the Atlas 6" Lathe
BROWN, MICHAEL
PiM-Jun. 95 20



Home-built Gearbox For Your  Atlas 6" Lathe
PETTIT, GLENN
PiM-Dec. 92,6




Mill/Drill Speed Reduction
TORGERSON, DICK
PiM-Aug. 92,4



Quick-change Gearbox, A
TOSCANO, EUGENE
PiM Aug. 89 10, Oct. . 8 11


----------



## george (May 14, 2013)

I will look today the Mags aare upstairs in  my shop in a box I think will let you know what I have.George


----------



## bloomingtonmike (May 29, 2013)

As a newb I sure would love any of these you scan as well. Mike at thewoodworker dot net is my email address.


----------



## starrrtraveler (Dec 15, 2013)

bloomingtonmike said:


> As a newb I sure would love any of these you scan as well. Mike at thewoodworker dot net is my email address.



I wouldn't mind those as well if you still have them....thanks!  wade2929 at hotmail dot com .

Wade


----------



## frbutts (Dec 17, 2013)

how about posting the projects here for all to see                            thanks fb


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 18, 2013)

I never got any of these btw.


----------



## ksierens (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry, I never received any of the articles either.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Dec 18, 2013)

I hope this link is okay to post.

http://absolutelyfreeplans.com/


----------



## george (Dec 27, 2013)

Sorry I dropped the ball on this one I have some of these magazine's the problem is they are copyrighted. I don't feel good about scanning the articles. I would be willing to send you the actual magazines if you will send them back when you are done with them. I will need the dates again and an address to send then to. George E mail GK1968@aol.com  Thanks


----------



## John Hasler (Dec 27, 2013)

george said:


> Sorry I dropped the ball on this one I have some of these magazine's the problem is they are copyrighted. I don't feel good about scanning the articles. I would be willing to send you the actual magazines if you will send them back when you are done with them. I will need the dates again and an address to send then to. George E mail GK1968@aol.com  Thanks



Everything is copyrighted.  Is the publisher offering back issues or copies of the articles for sale?  If not you are doing them no harm by posting copies: you are helping them by promoting their magazine.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jan 1, 2014)

I have the 1985 issue with the AA 109 mod's, bought legit on eBay.will lend for limited period. Invaluable; honesty assumed. BLJHB


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 2, 2014)

John.

Unfortunately, the copyright laws do not take into account any supposed benefit to the publisher from publishing copies of their magazines.  What you might do off this site is out of our jurisdiction and concern.  But unless you have permission from the publisher to do so, do not post copies of copyrighted material here.

Robert D.


----------



## george (Jan 3, 2014)

The publishers of Projects in Metal is Village Press incorporated,2779 Aero Park Drive. P O Box 1810 Traverse City MI.49685 . They have a web site. htpp://members.aol.com/vpshop/pim.htm They publish several machining magazines and also books compiled of the projects in those magazines. they usually have a booth at the N.A.M.E.S. show in April ware they sell there books and back issues of magazines. I hope this helps George


----------

